# Discord streaming is laggy



## ZoneDymo (Apr 3, 2021)

So Im kinda at my wits end here, maybe one of you has some imput.

I used to stream to friends quite a bit on discord, in the early early days it was terrible but then at some point, probably an update from discord, it became fine.
I noticed it made use of my RX480's Video Encoding via the task manager.

However now for some reason I cant properly stream anymore, I notice my Video Encoder is not used anymore, the stream is fine when im alt tabbed out, but as soon as I actually click to play the game the stream starts lagging badly, like 2 fps badly, just unwatchable.

And I have no clue what is causing this, I went for an complete fresh reinstall of the gpu drivers, actually went back to drivers from September but maybe I need to go further IF that is the issue....

idk like I said, i have no clue, I messed with all the settings regarding that in discord but they have absolutely zero influence in any way.

I also found information like this:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/io8r9o

Basically I have found 2 reddit threads ot people with completely different rigs that have the same issue, now they managed to solve it but their changes did not help for me.

I know this is very vague and all but does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LucidDreamer0322 (Nov 23, 2021)

So I was just trying to help a friend of mine who was having this exact issue and we were getting extremely frustrated with pouring through guide after guide and getting nowhere.  He has a high end pc so combing through all of the performance tweaks to help was only aggravating us further.  He accidentally found the solution to his problem that wasn't listed on ANY of the articles/forums we read through.

AFTER you have the stream open, in the little pop-up window the is the demo for your stream, click THAT settings icon and change your stream quality, for him it was changing from source to 720p.  

It fixed his lag issue, but we couldn't even set it back to source to confirm as it requires a nitro sub.  From what I gather from that being the issue I will wager it has something to do with discord struggling to stream at your desktop resolution and setting a formed scale fixes their processing issue.

Hope this helps you and any in the future to not spend the ungodly amount of time we did trying to figure this out.  Happy gaming!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 23, 2021)

ye 720p and max. fps 30. and try to activate:


----------



## elghinnarisa (Nov 23, 2021)

We noticed that in games that peg the GPU at 100% delay, stutter, weird lagging and bad video quality is plentiful. Limiting framerate to something sensible that keeps that from happening has solve our streaming related issues most of the time. Can be worth trying at least.


----------

